# Pen that connects to a wire crate?



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of a way to comnect the wire crate to an x-pen? I want to get my pup used to his crate and I think it would awesome if his crate can somehow be connected to the pen so I don't waste premium space for a separate dog bed. I was thinking of getting the Iris 4 panel pen but based on the pics, I don't see how I can possibly jerry-rig the crate to connect to the panels.

Do you guys have any suggestions about a product that can do that? I don't want to just place the crate inside the pen because I don't want a LARGE pen. We live in an apartment so space is limited. ideally, we just want a 4- or 6- panel set-up. Help please!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What about something like small bungee cords?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Zip ties may do the job too, and they are cheap, you could get a bag of them and when you are ready to undo it, just cut them off.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The wire ex pen we got from a friend came with some clips -- almost like the things on the end of the leash that clip onto a collar or D-ring and we could clip panels together to make the pen smaller or you can clip a crate to them. Don't know if they come with the x-pen or if she got them at a hardware store.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

If you search for the Iris pen on Amazon and look at the customer pictures, you'll see some pics of how someone attached a crate to the pen. They opened the door of the pen and I think ziptied the crate to the door and then to the pen itself.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Zip ties!! Wow. Why didn't I think of that? You guys are genius. :w00t:

I think I'm gonna buy the Iris 4-panel pen and zip tie my crate to it. Keeping my fingers that it'll work.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> If you search for the Iris pen on Amazon and look at the customer pictures, you'll see some pics of how someone attached a crate to the pen. They opened the door of the pen and I think ziptied the crate to the door and then to the pen itself.


I looked at the customer images on Amazon but can't seem to find that picture. :mellow:


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

LilGusDog said:


> I looked at the customer images on Amazon but can't seem to find that picture. :mellow:


Here's the pic that everything is connected! It's not an iris pen though. It's a 24x30 exercise pen.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> I looked at the customer images on Amazon but can't seem to find that picture. :mellow:


Here you go:





Click on "See all 52 Customer Images"


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

OhDORA said:


> Here's the pic that everything is connected! It's not an iris pen though. It's a 24x30 exercise pen.


I like this setup! Maybe I should get a wire x-pen instead of a plastic one!

And Nida--I did go under customer pics but for some reason couldn't find the particular image where they have the crate-pen setup.


----------

